# Nice Flock of Turkey



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spotted this flock in front of me while working today, 10/11


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

sure is a lot of fans running around there!!! geeze ow Evin


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

SWEET pics!


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, amazing pics! Where were you working to be lucky enough to see that?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

You should have been hunting not working,cool pics.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Really neat when you see something like that. Nice pic's.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... just bennies of the job. I'm required to carry a camera for documentation and I figured I'd might as well take some wildlife & scenic pics while working.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Apparently they like to walk on gravel roads.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> ... just bennies of the job. I'm required to carry a camera for documentation and I figured I'd might as well take some wildlife & scenic pics while working.


Icebucketjohn, Are you an LEO? I know that many L.E. officers carry cameras for evidence gathering for Motor Vehicle accidents and other cases. I carry one.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw 9 hens Friday on the way home from work near Hinkley metropark. They are always on that back road. The funny thing is I never see any males with them.


----------

